# My ping pong buck



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I would share this with my OGF friends. did the mount myself and noticed ping pong balls fit in the eye sockets.... pretty cool huh?


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

pawcat said:


> Thought I would share this with my OGF friends. did the mount myself and noticed ping pong balls fit in the eye sockets.... pretty cool huh?


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

That is awesome I love it, I'm in the process of doing a European mount myself for my first buck I might have to steal your idea


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Should have painted the balls with glow in the dark paint. I'm sure the other people in you hame would love that!
Nice rack and very nice mount.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

pawcat said:


> View attachment 198859


Good old American ingenuity.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha I am with Shortdrift on the glow in the dark paint. Very nice job and and great looking rack!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing. that's a great mount.
sherman


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice skull. I'm having trouble getting inside of nasal cavity clean on mine. Any tips?


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Sasamafras said:


> Nice skull. I'm having trouble getting inside of nasal cavity clean on mine. Any tips?


I used various tools on mine, just keep cutting away at it, but be careful not to put cut marks on the skull.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

QUOTE="Sasamafras, post: 2105930, member: 30044"]Nice skull. I'm having trouble getting inside of nasal cavity clean on mine. Any tips?[/QUOTE]
I use a long screwdriver and long needle nose pliers and gently pull it out. Also my deer is ready for winter...
[


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

pawcat said:


> I used various tools on mine, just keep cutting away at it, but be careful not to put cut marks on the skull.[/QUOTE





Shaun69007 said:


> QUOTE="Sasamafras, post: 2105930, member: 30044"]Nice skull. I'm having trouble getting inside of nasal cavity clean on mine. Any tips?


I use a long screwdriver and long needle nose pliers and gently pull it out. Also my deer is ready for winter...
[[/QUOTE]
I also used a wire brush out of my gun cleaning kit


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat, When I do my skulls I get the hide off em then boil them in water with some baking soda in it for a 60-90 minutes. Then I use a pressure washer to clean the skull. This works well for cleaning the eye sockets, brain cavity , and sinus cavity also.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice thanks for the idea also like the hat and sunglasses on the other one


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Love that "chocolate" colored rack.. Nice job.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Blue eyes would go great with that dark rack. Nice job.


----------

